# Punch Super Robusto's 2006 RE



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

These are the Asia Pacific 2006 Regional Edition's.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the Punch Grand Puro...NEVER had the the Habanas...soon.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

All these pictures... The Doc must be truly evil... TORTURE!!! Ahhhhhhh! <G>


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Doc is really showing us all up with these great pictures....Trinidads, Punch, PSDEL's. You are making me jealous!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> All these pictures... The Doc must be truly evil... TORTURE!!! Ahhhhhhh! <G>


If he keeps this up we may have to ban him...and require payment in the form of cigars to let him back in.:biggrin:


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

He's got to be running out of money (LOL). Those Punch are super expensive!


----------



## ccsmoker-cl (Jun 11, 2007)

those Punch Super Robustos are some of the best cigars I have ever smoked.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

:dribble: Where can I get these?


----------

